# Thrilling Pulp Adventures! [M&M]



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 10, 2004)

Greeting Avid Listeners to the Thrilling Pulp Adventures Radio Show brought to you by Wheatena cereal, the great way to begin your morning right with hidden hunger fighters. Try a sun golden bowl of Wheatena today!   









I am starting a 1930's Pulp Adventure style Play by Post game using the Mutants and Masterminds rules. The cast will consist of 4 daring men and/or women to find adventure and fight evil in 1935 San Francisco and around the world. Characters will start at PL 5. I am looking for exceptional but normal human characters though some strange powers (think hypnotism) that could be seen in a 1930's pulp story might be allowed with my approval.
If you need some inspiration check out The Pulp Zone and The Pulp Net 






Skill points are bought at a 2 to 1 pp ratio. I am still deciding on how I am going to handle guns. The list of weapons in the M&M book are pretty slim. I will most likely post a expanded weapons list soon. I am doing away with the Power Level limit on weapons. So a PL 5 character can use a Rifle with a +7 damage rating. I am also thinking about letting characters have normal weapons for free. Any "special weapons or gadgets" would cost pp though. I am open to suggestions!


----------



## Turanil (Nov 10, 2004)

ooops...


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm TOTALLY in for this 

Character ideas to come... thinking of a couple of different ideas


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 10, 2004)

Retro-Rocket said:
			
		

> Skill points are bought at a 2 to 1 pp ratio. I am still deciding on how I am going to handle guns. The list of weapons in the M&M book are pretty slim. I will most likely post a expanded weapons list soon. I am doing away with the Power Level limit on weapons. So a PL 5 character can use a Rifle with a +7 damage rating. I am also thinking about letting characters have normal weapons for free. Any "special weapons or gadgets" would cost pp though.





Do you have access to *Nocturnals*? There are lots of guns listed there with a new Flaw: Magazine that would work. There is also a Heroic Feat called *Packing Heat* that allows Mooks to purchase guns up to +5 damage. You could modify it a bit and make it +5 or two points over your PL. 

Personally for Gun I would just let people build them as they will... Say I play a Gun expert that is so good all his guns do +5L or something, even a hold out pistol, just because he is good with it. (would be build with Gadget, Pistols and Rifles only)


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 10, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Do you have access to *Nocturnals*? There are lots of guns listed there with a new Flaw: Magazine that would work. There is also a Heroic Feat called *Packing Heat* that allows Mooks to purchase guns up to +5 damage. You could modify it a bit and make it +5 or two points over your PL.
> 
> Personally for Gun I would just let people build them as they will... Say I play a Gun expert that is so good all his guns do +5L or something, even a hold out pistol, just because he is good with it. (would be build with Gadget, Pistols and Rifles only)




Yes, I looked over the Gun rules and new feats in the _Nocturnals_ book.  While I thought they were pretty cool, I could not force myself to buy the book for just 2 or 3 pages of rules.


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 10, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Could we get more info?  :\




Sorry about that.    I posted more info. I was busy editing the first page.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 10, 2004)

Yea I can understand... I really love the comics so for me the book was a great buy 

I wanted to ask about the low-level powers you mentioned like hypnotism... one character I was thinking might have a low-level Sorcery with a number of flaws. Just wondering (or maybe just one or two powers with a mystical bases). Now if you would prefer no mystical thats cool... I could make it psychic based but sees it as a mystical


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 10, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Yea I can understand... I really love the comics so for me the book was a great buy
> 
> I wanted to ask about the low-level powers you mentioned like hypnotism... one character I was thinking might have a low-level Sorcery with a number of flaws. Just wondering (or maybe just one or two powers with a mystical bases). Now if you would prefer no mystical thats cool... I could make it psychic based but sees it as a mystical




Mystical powers would be fine. Are you thinking about a Mandrake kind of character?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 10, 2004)

Actually my first idea is a Shaman type of character…

The second is an action adventure scientist...


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 10, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Actually my first idea is a Shaman type of character…
> 
> The second is an action adventure scientist...





Both of those sound great.


----------



## Elfy (Nov 10, 2004)

Rocket Girl

(Think 'Commander Cody' or 'The Rocketeer' - a 'rocket' pack, helmet, some form of weaponry such as a raygun)

Could the PL be 6 instead of 5? I think that's what Nocturnals recommends for these types of games and I feel that Flight 6 would be better for her Rocketpack than Flight 5.


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 11, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Rocket Girl
> 
> (Think 'Commander Cody' or 'The Rocketeer' - a 'rocket' pack, helmet, some form of weaponry such as a raygun)
> 
> Could the PL be 6 instead of 5? I think that's what Nocturnals recommends for these types of games and I feel that Flight 6 would be better for her Rocketpack than Flight 5.




Hi Elfy,

 As for a "rocket" pack, hummm it would be ok. Though a raygun just would not fit the setting of the game. Think Doc Savage, The Shadow, Indiana Jones, Fu Manchu, The Phantom, etc. While there will be some weird science and strange occult things going on in the game, I don't want the game to devolve into a Super Hero type game.  And just having a rocket pack will be a big deal. Where did you get it? Did you build it yourself? Can you repair it? Is the government after it? 

After I have thought about it, a Rocketeer like character could work. She will need to be able to function without the rocket pack though.   

 I am going to stick with PL 5 but I will allow some small bending of the power level limits. If you want to have Flight 6, I don't see why not!


----------



## Elfy (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, Sky Captain uses a Ray Pistol in 'Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow', but I can understand if in your specific setting you want to remove the more exotic pulp elements...I guess.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 11, 2004)

OK first character idea...

*Professor Joseph Stormcrow*; PL5; Concept: Shaman/Scholar; SEX: male; SZ: Md; INIT: +2 (dex); DEF 16*/13 (Mental 16); SPD: 30ft; Melee +5 (unarmed +2S) Range +5 (revolver +4L); SV: Dmg: +4, Fort: +2, Reflex: +2, Will: +3; STR 14, DEX 14, CON 14, INT 16, WIS 16, CHA 14  
SKILLS: Knowledge (History) 4/+7, (Occult) 4/+7, Riding 2/+4, Sense Motive 2/+5 
FEATS: Detect (spiritual/mystical phenomena), Dodge*, Expertise, Toughness  
POWERS: Amazing Save: Will +4 (_source_: Training; _total_: 4pp), ESP +5 (_source_: Mystical; _flaw_: Slow (full round); _total_: 5pp)
EQUIPMENT: Gadgets +5 (_source_: Mystical; _total_: 5pp), Weapon +4L (_source_: Webley Mark IV .38 S&W caliber; _range increment_: 40ft; _extra_: Ghost Touch; _flaw_: Magazine (6 cylinder); _total_: 4pp) 

http://www.collectorsfirearms.com/pr3642.htm

_this character is based loosely on the character found in the Nocturnals books_
He has specially made bullets that can affect the 'spirit' world. His gadgets are various magical talismans, charms, and similar at his disposal.  

Question: Do you allow the partial Weakness from the Annual? I can see this character having a MINOR weakness but not a full 10 point one. (I was looking at "Lost one eye, -1 extra to range attack for each Range Increment) but I don't think that is worth 10pt.) If not that is cool I will just leave him as is…


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 11, 2004)

ok second idea 


*Doc Z (Doctor Hector Zhane)*; PL5; Concept: Action-Hero Scientist; SEX: male; SZ: Md; INIT: +2 (dex); DEF 15/13 (Mental 16); SPD: 30ft; Melee +5 (unarmed +4S) Range +5 (auto-pistol +4L); SV: Dmg: +4, Fort: +2, Reflex: +2, Will: +4; STR 14, DEX 14, CON 14, INT 16, WIS 14, CHA 14  (26+15)
SKILLS: Acrobatics 1/+3, Craft (super-vehicles) 5/+10 (super-weapons) 5/+10, Demolitions 1/+6, Disable Device 2/+4, Open Locks 1/+3, Sciences (super-science) 3/+8 
FEATS: Headquarters (Zeppelin), Multrishot, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot  
POWERS: Amazing Save: Damage +2 (_source_: Training; _extra_: Amazing Save: Will, Strike, Super-Intelligence; _total_: 8pp)
EQUIPMENT: Gadgets +5 (_source_: Super-science; _total_: 5pp), Weapon +4L (_source_: "Zipper Gun"; _range increment_: 40ft; _extra_: Autofire; _flaw_: Magazine (20 clip); _total_: 4pp)

_so his Headquarters is a Zeppelin, and I am wonder should I buy this as a power also to get movement? It is not going to be great or anything BUT if I can purchase the movement as one of the features of the headquarters that would be total cool also. His pistol (the 'Zipper Gun' is a heavy pistol with a drum ammo clip on the side. Thoughts?_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh Please letr there be a space left! This sounds like great fun. I even was working on a street level hero a while back. I'll have to drag him out of moth balls.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm thinking along the lines of a combo of Doc Savage and the Phantom of the Opera. 

Super scientist that was horribly scarred and now wears a mask to hide his face. Possibly has an exoskeletion making him a poor man's Iron Man.


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 11, 2004)

Ok where to begin....


Karl, 
-Cool characters. I really like the idea of a zeppelin headquarters. You could just have flight as one of it's headquarter features. The hanger feature would be very cool. You could also build it like a vehicle and that way you could customize it more but that would be more expensive. 
-The magazine flaw is nice though it makes a +4 revolver and a +4 submachine gun with the autofire extra cost the same amount. What do you think of the idea of making the magazine flaw a requirement of guns but it would not count towards reducing the cost of the weapon? 
-Professor Stormcrow is a bit of a puzzle for me. Nothing with the character. But I was not planning on having any supernatural things such as spirits in the game. So having detect supernatural and ghost touch with his pistol kind of makes those powers useless. Though that does not mean that I would not add them to the game if you wanted to run him. I was hoping to run a more action adventure type pulp game with some wierd stuff mixed in. 

Argent,
- Yet another super scientist! I have nothing against that! A Doc Savage/Phantom of the Opera mix is very interesting. In fact your character would make a great villian for the game.    Though I don't know about the a exoskeleton suit idea though. Sounds too comic bookish. 

Elfy,
-I am sorry if stepped on your idea. I really liked _Sky Captain_ too and it was one of the reasons that I wanted to run a game like this. Build your character and lets see how it works ok. I am open to suggestions. 



 There are alot of sub-genres to the type of Pulp game that I am going for. Crime/Mystery, Exploration/Adventure, Military Combat, etc.... So the types of characters you build are going to have a big impact on the type of game. I had orginally wanted to do a action/adventure game something like Doc Savage or The Shadow. But if I get a ton of high flying aces of the air then I need to adjust my game accordingly.  

Here is another cool Pulp cover.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 11, 2004)

I changed the idea about an hour ago. 
 The character name is Aaron "Piper" Hamlin.

Aaron's parents were poor who lost everything. they sold Aaron to a man who experimented on him. The experiments were on forced evolution. The scientist was trying to create a "soldier" who could survive prolonged exposure to toxins like Mustard Gass and disease. 

What he got was a young man with an immunity to those things and a new branch of evolution for man kind.

Aaron is a "rat-man" for lack of better terminology. he looks normal enough but he has retractable claws and enhanced strength. highly adaptable he also seems to have limited Telepathic abilities. (He can control vermin) He's the Aquaman of the sewers.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 11, 2004)

Well weapons only cost 1pp/level, so it is no big deal. You can make it a automatic flaw if you want, I will build it either way... BUT it makes Knifes better then guns (cause if I don't have a "uses" sort of flaw, that's all)

NOTE if you are not going for much/any supernatural then I would go move for Doc Z _but_ if there are already 3 sort of super-scientist I might work up something else. Maybe an Western who learned the secrets of the Orient


----------



## Elfy (Nov 11, 2004)

So to clairify, you weren't meaning the full pulp spectrum, but rather a narrow part of the spectrum consisting of crime-mystery, action-adventure, and military action stories, with nearly all of the fantastical elements removed. Hmmmm...basically gun-totting, whip wielding types.

When the fantastical and exotic elements are removed, pulp is basically just a 'modern' game stuck in the 1930's timelime with 1930's values - practically a historical game without what most modern people would consider to be the pulp elements. Hmmm...I guess I'll skip this one then. Thank you for running a pulp inspired game though - not many people think to run such games.


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 11, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Well weapons only cost 1pp/level, so it is no big deal. You can make it a automatic flaw if you want, I will build it either way... BUT it makes Knifes better then guns (cause if I don't have a "uses" sort of flaw, that's all)
> 
> NOTE if you are not going for much/any supernatural then I would go move for Doc Z _but_ if there are already 3 sort of super-scientist I might work up something else. Maybe an Western who learned the secrets of the Orient




Kung Fu Cowboy? LOL! When I saw Western and Orient that was the first thing that popped in my head. Looks like we are down one super-scientist so Doc Z looks good. 

As for the weapons, keep the magazine flaw for now.


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 11, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> So to clairify, you weren't meaning the full pulp spectrum, but rather a narrow part of the spectrum consisting of crime-mystery, action-adventure, and military action stories, with nearly all of the fantastical elements removed. Hmmmm...basically gun-totting, whip wielding types.
> 
> When the fantastical and exotic elements are removed, pulp is basically just a 'modern' game stuck in the 1930's timelime with 1930's values - practically a historical game without what most modern people would consider to be the pulp elements. Hmmm...I guess I'll skip this one then. Thank you for running a pulp inspired game though - not many people think to run such games.




Now I didn't say that I wanted to remove all fantastical elements from the game. But thank you for your interest. 



_Boy this is going over like a lead balloon! _


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 11, 2004)

hehehe remember EVERYONE'S idea of Pulp is a bit different, depending on what or who is writting it 

Updated... he is carrying two-pistols and has Ambidexterity so he can carry a pistol in each hand but he normally does not fire with both of them... later will invest XP in getting Two-Weapon fighting...


*Jack O'Lantern (Jack Spencer)*; PL5; Concept: Avenging Mystic; SEX: male; SZ: Md; INIT: +4 (dex); DEF 18*/13 (Mental 15); SPD: 30ft; Melee +5 (unarmed +1S) Range +8 or +4/+4 (auto-pistol +3L); SV: Dmg: +2, Fort: +2, Reflex: +8, Will: +6; STR 12, DEX 18, CON 14, INT 12, WIS 14, CHA 14  
SKILLS: Acrobatics 5/+9, Balance +6, Intimidate 4/+10, Jump +5, Move Silent 2/+6, Speak Language (Japanese)  
FEATS:  Ambidexterity, Dodge*, Evasion, Instant Change (to Jack O'Lantern), Point Blank Shot, Startle, Surprise Strike
POWERS: Amazing Save: Reflex +4 (_source_: Psychic Training; _extra_: Amazing Save: Will, Invisibility, Super-Charisma, Intimidating Presence [DC16]; _total_: 20pp)
EQUIPMENT: Weapon +3L (_source_: Inglis Canadian HP 9mm pistol; _range increment_: 30ft; _extra_: extra Inglis Pistol; _flaw_: Magazine (12 clip); _total_: 3pp)
WEAKNESS: Transformation (at night, will change into the Jack O'Lantern; -10pt)

http://www.collectorsfirearms.com/pr3811.htm

_Jack O'Lantern looks like a very spooky, dark figure, with a dark and twisted face, that seems to almost glow (with an eiry orange light) concealed by a black silk scarf and fedora. He also wears a black trench coat and gloves. He carryings twin Inglis Pistols (does not fire them at the same time)_ 

Basic back-story: Jack Spencer was an American working in Japan in the 1920's for various British companies that operated there. He dealt with Opium dealers and Silk traders and even the occasional slavers. He never liked these people and one day, he met an old man on some lonely road who asked him what he wanted most in life, to which Jack said "*I wish I had the courage to stop the people that I work with… that I could stop those in power and make them afraid like they make all their victims… but I am part of the problem, not any kind of solution.*" Of course the old man showed Jack just want he could do… either years later he has returned to the States and to help clean up crime here.


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 11, 2004)

Karl, 
That is a fantastic character!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 12, 2004)

Karl... Jack is very cool. 

Idea number 3
The Black Hound.

Ian Ulster is a man with a terrible gift or curse he's not sure what it is. He can see if someone will be murdered within the next 24 hours. He comes from a long line of irish policemen who have all had this gift. 

Ian is a private detective by trade and an occult investigator by reputation. He dons his black long coat and executioner's hood when he's hunting those who would kill the innocent.

His "power" is the detect feat all he knows is that the person will be murdered within 24 hours and the general time they will die. nothing more.
He will be very skill based with a possibility of a few "powers" at very low levels. (thinking instant change as an illusion of normalcy even when in costume. Possible illusion powers) Basicly he has the blood of the Shea and a connection to the land of the Fae.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 12, 2004)

hurray, pulp 
Still got a place? thinkinb about a stuck up european buisnessman who picks up his sowrd and mask by night to do justice. Not sure about name and powers yet but he absolutly has to fight in one of those good old Zorro style masks, a tuxedo and of course his t-hat.


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 12, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> hurray, pulp
> Still got a place? thinkinb about a stuck up european buisnessman who picks up his sowrd and mask by night to do justice. Not sure about name and powers yet but he absolutly has to fight in one of those good old Zorro style masks, a tuxedo and of course his t-hat.




Welcome Radiant, sure you can have a place. I really like your character idea. He should fit perfectly. 


Karl and Argent,
Do you want me to pick one of your character ideas that I think would fit in the game? I really like the idea's you two are coming up with. Way Cool!


----------



## DocHazard (Nov 12, 2004)

I NEED to play in this game.  I freaking LOVE Pulp!  Hell, I have a half done Pulp Superlink project sitting on my desk!  

I was thinking of either a Shadow-esque type guy (that looks like it may be taken) or a Tarzan homage.  

DocH


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 12, 2004)

I'll go with Jack O'Lantern... 


Now one Question is will you allow the 'Magazine' Flaw to give points or is it auotmatic for Firearms? I don't mind either way really, just if it is worth a flaw I will carry two pistols, if not I carry one


----------



## Insight (Nov 12, 2004)

I always take a look at M&M games on these boards, since there are so few that end up going anywhere.

Count me as interested too.  I have recently been doing a lot of research on the pulp era for a story I am planning to write, so I have some familiarity with the genre.

As for a character, you guys really need a female.  I was thinking of an Asian female character, perhaps the Lotus Princess.  That's her 'Western' name of course.  I imagine she would have martial arts skills, and maybe makes use of some 'Eastern' mysticism, nothing too overt, but perhaps some alchemical concoctions that enhance her abilities, put foes to sleep, etc.

If there is interest to add her to the game, I can post more details.


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 12, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I'll go with Jack O'Lantern...
> 
> 
> Now one Question is will you allow the 'Magazine' Flaw to give points or is it auotmatic for Firearms? I don't mind either way really, just if it is worth a flaw I will carry two pistols, if not I carry one




Jack's cool with me! 

I am going to let the _Magazine_ flaw work just like any other flaw. So it gives points.


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 12, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> I always take a look at M&M games on these boards, since there are so few that end up going anywhere.
> 
> Count me as interested too.  I have recently been doing a lot of research on the pulp era for a story I am planning to write, so I have some familiarity with the genre.
> 
> ...





Hello Insight,
You make five and that should close recruitment. 

So we have:

*Karl Green* playing _*Jack O'Lantern*_
*Argent Silvermage* playing *The Black Hound*
*Radiant*
*DocHazard* playing _*James 'Jimmy' Webb: Agent of SPIDER*_
*Insight* playing _*Lotus Princess*_

The game will start in 1935 San Francisco so plan accordingly.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 12, 2004)

Kewl I cam going to update him a bit...


----------



## Insight (Nov 12, 2004)

*Lotus Princess - Stat Block & More*

*Lotus Princess*: 75pp; PL 5; Init +5 (Dex); Defense 18 (13 flat-footed, 17 mental); Spd 30ft; Atk +3 melee (+0s, punch or kick); SV Dmg +1, Fort +1, Ref +10, Will +7; Str 10, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 15, Cha 15. Hero Points: 3.

*Skills*: Acrobatics +10, Languages (Chinese & English), Medicine +9, Sense Motive +9.

*Feats*: Dodge, Evasion, Lightning Reflexes.

*Powers*: Am Save - Reflex +3 [_Extra_: Willpower; _Source_: Training; _Cost_: 2pp/rank, _Total_: 6pp] and Super-Dexterity +2 [_Extra_: Super-Wisdom; _Source_: Training; _Cost_: 6pp/rank; _Total_: 12pp].

*Equipment*: Sleep Dust +5 [Based on Paralysis; _Extra_: Area; _Flaws_: 8 Uses and Reduced Range (touch); _Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 1pp/rank; _Total_: 5pp] and War Fans +5 [Based on Deflection; _Source_: Training; _Cost_: 1pp/rank; _Total_: 5pp]. 

*Appearance*: Lotus Princess is an Asian female in her late 20s, with straight, jet-black hair down to her waist.  She is apt to draw this hair into a ponytail, complete with steel chopsticks to bind it.  With her green eyes, one might suspect that Lotus Princess is not 100% Chinese, but this coloring is merely a product of her rare mystical bloodline.  Lotus Princess wears a traditional red gown in most circumstances, and carries with her a pair of iron war fans, normally stuffed into her sash.  She also keeps several small eggshell grenades filled with sleeping dust in her sash or pockets in her gown.

*Background*: Born in Chinatown, San Francisco, Lotus Princess is a descendant of the rare Chin Na bloodline, and is possessed of a number of rare abilities as a result.  She is an expert in Chinese martial arts, though she tends to keep this a secret from her 'western' friends unless absolutely necessary.

Though she was brought up in a very traditional manner in keeping with her Chinese parents, and trained in alchemy and eastern medicine, though her training was disrupted with her parents' sudden deaths when Lotus Princess was just 16.

Tracking down her parents' killers was Lotus Princess' first quest, and through this experience, she grew both in her abilities and confidence in those abilities.

Lotus Princess now operates a medicine shop in Chinatown, and often answers calls to aid her friends and acquaintences, though she still tries to keep a low profile.  She hopes that by using her abilities to right injustices and evil in the world, she is honoring the memories of her parents and ancestors.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm working on it.... So many ideas. I Like thew Black Hound the most so I'll stay with him.

I'll work on his write-up tonight.


----------



## DocHazard (Nov 13, 2004)

Ok...so The Man of Shadow, Fighter from the Far East, and the Supernatural detective are all taken.  So, I am down to these 2 ideas.

Lord Blackmore - english lord raised in the Jungle (TOTAL Tarzan rip-off) 

or

Jonothan 'Jack' Webb: Agent of *SPIDER* (*SP*ecial *I*ntelligence *D*ir*E*cto*R*ate) - mysterious G-Man and master of disguise.  Sent on missions with only his skil and trusty Web Shooter to survive.  

I am leaning towards Jack Webb, but if he wont fit I could do Blackmore.  Let me know.

Thanks!
DocH


----------



## Gomez (Nov 13, 2004)

Could you put me on as a alternate. I would love to get into this game.


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 13, 2004)

DocHazard said:
			
		

> Ok...so The Man of Shadow, Fighter from the Far East, and the Supernatural detective are all taken.  So, I am down to these 2 ideas.
> 
> Lord Blackmore - english lord raised in the Jungle (TOTAL Tarzan rip-off)
> 
> ...




G-Man Jack would fit in just fine!


----------



## Radiant (Nov 13, 2004)

ok, a few more ideas. Filthy rich, the guy who can fit out the whole group with all that unnessary stuff like headquarters and bla. Plus he got his powers from a magic sword he got from an expedition to (not sure yet, depends on what I find most cheesy tomorow. Most likely egypt).


----------



## DocHazard (Nov 13, 2004)

Retro-Rocket said:
			
		

> G-Man Jack would fit in just fine!





Cool!  I'll get him statted out today (tomorrow at the latest).  I'll change his name to James 'Jimmy' Webb so that there's no confusion between my character and Karl's Jack O'Lantern.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 13, 2004)

all sound cool to me... can't wait


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 14, 2004)

*The Black Hound (It's about time Argent...)*

THE BLACK HOUND
secret ID: Ian Ulster
HP: 3 

gender: Male 
age: 22
height: 5’ 7” as Ian/ 6’ 4” as Hound 
weight: 150 lbs as Ian/ 250 as Hound
size: medium
hair: Black 
eyes: Green

~~~ABILITIES~~~ 
STR 14 +2 
DEX 14 +2 
CON 14 +2 
INT 14 +2 
WIS 14 +2 
CHA 18 +4 

~~~SAVES~~~ 
DMG +2 
FORT +2 
REF +2 
WILL +2 

~~~MOVEMENT~~~ 
INIT +2 
SPD 30' 

~~~COMBAT~~~ 
BASE DEFENSE +3 
DEF +15 
FLAT +13 
MENTAL +15 

BASE ATTACK +3 
MELEE +5 
RANGED +5 
MENTAL +5 

~~~SKILLS~~~ 
Gather Information [+8/4] 
Bluff [+8/4]
Intimidate [+8/4]
Taunt [+6/4]
Hide [+6/4]
Move Silently [+6/4]
Knowledge Occult [+6/4]
Profession Detective [+6/4]
Drive [+3/1]
~~~FEATS~~~ 
Detect: Sense Imminent Murder
Instant Change (Illusion of the Black hound)
True Seeing

~~~POWERS~~~ 
------------------------------------- 
Illusion [+2 pp/rank+2, 20 total] 5 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Mystical (Fae Blooded) 
- SPECIAL: 
- EXTRAS: Damaging, Selective, Subtle.
- FLAWS: Limited to Creatures only
- STUNTS: none

------------------------------------- 


~~~WEAKNESSES (2 MAX)~~~ 
Vulnerable to Cold Iron.

~~~COST~~~ 
ABILITIES [28] 
BASE ATT [9] 
BASE DEF [6] 
SKILLS [15] 
FEATS [6] 
POWERS [20] 
WEAKNESS [-10] 
TOTAL [75] 
UNSPENT [0] 

===================== 
~~~BACKGROUND~~~ 
Ian comes from a long line of “gifted men”. Somewhere back in his lineage is the blood of the Shide, the Faerie folk. All of the males in his family have what is called second sight. But from birth Ian was surely the strongest and most gifted seer in Clan Ulster. 
Ian has the rare gift to see when others will die by the hands of another within 24 hours. Ian’s Brothers gave him the nick name “Black Hound of the Ulster’s” because of the old folk tale about a big black dog that sometimes appears before a person dies. 
Ian left Ireland when he was 18 and moved to San Francisco. He works as a Private Detective and is known as a person who “can deal with things the Police will not believe in.”

NOTE: I would like for Jack O’lantern and The Black hound to have met before the game starts if that’s alright. Two supernatural detectives working in the same city would naturally have crossed paths fairly quickly.


----------



## shady (Nov 14, 2004)

Any more slots free in this?


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 15, 2004)

shady said:
			
		

> Any more slots free in this?




Shady, 
The game is full at the moment but I will put you on a alternate list just in case someone drops ok.


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 15, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> NOTE: I would like for Jack O’lantern and The Black hound to have met before the game starts if that’s alright. Two supernatural detectives working in the same city would naturally have crossed paths fairly quickly.




That sounds good to me. Jack and The Black Hound have crossed paths before.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 16, 2004)

Crossed paths are cool with me... now when do we start


----------



## DocHazard (Nov 16, 2004)

*JAMES 'JIMMY' WEBB: Agent of SPIDER*, PL: 5, G - Man, , Male, Size: Medium; INIT: +2, DEF 14/12;  SPEED 30;  MELEE +5, RANGED +5, MENTAL +4, SV: DMG +4, FORT +1, REF +2, WILL +1;  STR 14, DEX 14, CON 12, INT 16, WIS 12, CHA 20. 
*
SKILLS: *Bluff +13/8, Diplomacy +14/9, Disguise +16/11, Drive* +3/1, Escape Artist +3/1, Gather Info +6/1, Innuendo* +8/3, Intimidate +7/2, Knowledge: Geography +4/1, Listen +3/2, Open Lock* +4/2, Pilot* +3/1, Read Lips* +4/1, Search +5/2, Sense Motive +3/2, Sleight/Hand* +5/3, Spot +3/2, Taunt +7/2. 

*FEATS:* Point Blank Shot, Connected, Attractive. 
*
POWERS:* 
AMAZING SAVE: DAMAGE [+3] [SOURCE: TRAINING], 
WEB SHOOTER (SNARE) [+5] [SOURCE: SUPER SCIENCE], Flaw: Device, 
DISGUISE KIT (SHAPESHIFT) [+5] [SOURCE: SUPER SCIENCE], extra: Continuous, Flaws: people only, Device. 

COST: abilities 28, combat 13, skills 15, feats 6, powers 13, weakness 0, total 75.

~~Background~~
Jimmy Webb always wanted to be an actor.  His parents always used to say that he stole the show the first time he played baby Jesus in the Christmas pageant back in the winter of 1910 when he was just a year old.

Jimmy spent most of the following years acting out and hamming it up for anyone that would watch.  It wasn’t until his freshman year in college that things changed.  Jimmy’s parents were murdered one fateful night and after several months of nothing from the police, Jimmy decided he could do better.  Changing his focus from acting to law Jimmy quit school and joined the SFPD.  Jimmy excelled at this too and soon found that his penchant for acting could prove useful in the field as well.  Posing as anything ranging from a vagrant to a Chinese dry cleaner Jimmy always got his man…even if the way he went about it was a bit unorthodox.

This caught the eye of his superiors and more importantly the eye of a man known as J. Edgar Hoover.  In 1933, at the ripe old age of 23, Jimmy was recruited by Hoover for a secret organization within the United States government.  There was no question that Hoover was the country’s top lawman at the time and he had his finger on every piece of information that was valuable.  It happened to be, every now and then, that Hoover would come across something that just didn’t fit into what folks would call normal.  And while Hoover couldn’t ‘officially’ investigate these types of issues there was enough money in his discretionary budget to fund a small group of men and women (yes, women) that could.  These people became the *SP*ecial *I*ntelligence *D*ir*E*to*R*ate…or SPIDER.  

Often when asked where he got bits of information, Hoover would say, “A spider on the wall told me”.  Well, he wasn’t kidding. 

Today, Jimmy is the West Coast Operative for SPIDER, spending a majority of his time in California, more specifically San Francisco.  For some unknown reason, more odd things happen in San Francisco than anywhere else in California.  Jimmy’s ability to impersonate most anyone of either sex or nationality allows him to go places most other SPIDER agents can’t which often leads him far away from his beloved home.


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 16, 2004)

Ok, everyone's character looks really good! Great going guys! Here is what we have so far. 


*Karl Green* playing _*Jack O'Lantern*_
*Argent Silvermage* playing *The Black Hound*
*DocHazard* playing _*James 'Jimmy' Webb: Agent of SPIDER*_
*Insight* playing _*Lotus Princess*_

We are just waiting on Radiant's PC and then we should be ready to go!


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 19, 2004)

Just given the thread a bump while I wait on Radiant's character. I plan on getting the game started the beginning of next week. So get ready for some pulpy goodness. 

I am also starting a Rogue Gallery Thread for you to post your characters in. 

It is here.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 19, 2004)

Looking forward to starting soon


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

bump... come on now... I wants me some Trilling Adventures!!!


----------



## DocHazard (Nov 24, 2004)

I second the need for Thrilling Adventures!

Doc


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey Guys,

 Ok I guess I can get this game going. Though I am really busy with the holiday and my wife has me putting in a new floor in our living room.   

 Look for a starting IC thread by Friday. I am going to post some pre-game information to let yall know where you character is starting the game and what they are doing. 

 As for Radiant's character, I will fit him/her in when ever he posts it.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

Kewl I will ping Radiant also to see what's up...


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 5, 2004)

WAAA I want my Trilling Tales!!!!

oh ah *BUMP*


----------

